# 2014 Cougar Hunt



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

This year I was able to convince my dad that he should apply for the cougar hunt since I have a buddy that has some property, that he said we could hunt. Much to our surprise my dad was able to draw the tag with very few points and the hunt was on. We decided to hunt with Cold Nosed Outfitters and we made the right decision. On Monday we were able to get this great cat. We cut the track in the snow and and after a fairly short and intense chase that cat was up a tree. My dad was able to put an arrow in the cat and the hunt was over. It ended quickly but it was a great hunt none the less. The cat weighed 170 pounds and has about a 15 inch skull. It was a great experience and I am glad I could share it with my dad.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome looking cat! Congrats to your dad. Is he going to do a rug or mount?-----SS


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Here kitty, kitty, kitty........
Nice cat !!
He would make a very nice full mount with his size.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice cougar, thanks for posting.

.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

big cat! congrats!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

You did well,

good archery cat!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats to your dad! That's an awesome cougar.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

And you even killed it next to a tree with the outfitters name on it. What are the odds?;-)
JK, that is a nice looking lion. Glad you could get it done. I'm sure there are a few deer out there that are really liking your father about now.


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice older cat!


----------

